# Current KA-T Record Holder



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Is for sale. Rick has decided to change directions in life and is going to sell his amazing KA-T. He called me the other day saying he thought he was going to do it, but I didn't really think he'd go through with it. Thought I'd let you guys know, since one of you may be interested or looking for something like this.

If I wasn't into my car so much especially the time spent I'd jump on this myself.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4573292918


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

nooooo, don't sell!  all the time, effort, research put into that car alone makes it priceless...the times wooping exotic cars in that car will be missed (for 633 hp, i know you guys have beaten exotics)


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Didn't matter, he's keeping it. Were changing a lot of stuff on it this winter as well. It'll be bigger and badder for the upcoming race year.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

good to hear! glad you guys are keeping the beast that will turn into a monster :thumbup:


----------



## elitehebrew (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow that car is sweet. How much money did all that cost?!? and is that better than the SR20 engine?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

elitehebrew said:


> Wow that car is sweet. How much money did all that cost?!? and is that better than the SR20 engine?


You can draw your own conclusions on whether the engine is better.=) My opinion has previously been stated.

I agree the car is sweet though, and very well should get into the 9's this coming year.


----------

